# Browning BPS



## Scott Yancey (Sep 12, 2016)

I have a Browning BPS and it locks up when the 1st shell is fired in it. You have to actually pull the slide with both hands to get to eject the empty hull. I have tried different brands of shells, still the same thing. I even tried a shell in it yesterday that it wouldn't eject the unfired shell. I have tried everything that I know, even as far as getting a nylon brush and hooked it to my drill and polished the chamber and coated the chamber with gun oil...still locks up.

Any suggestions will be appreciated!
Scott Yancey


----------



## Scott Yancey (Sep 16, 2016)

Any ideas guys?


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Sep 16, 2016)

It could be: pits or corrosion in the chamber, headspace out of spec, burrs on the hammer or back part of the bolt carrier that contacts the hammer, burrs or deformations on the locking block, locking block no longer in spec, crud buildup in the locking block area, crud buildup in the extractor cut, bent op rod(s), burrs or deformations on shell stops or op rod, or shells are too long for the chamber

This is one of those problems that could be any number of things.


----------



## oppthepop (Sep 16, 2016)

Had the same problem years back with my BPS Upland. Did a REAL cleaning job on it probably ten years ago. Never happened again.


----------



## leoparddog (Sep 20, 2016)

I had this problem with a Mossberg 500.  Badly pitted chamber.  I could put my pinky in there and feel the pits.  There was no cure but to buy a new barrel.  Took it to a LGS and he polished the chamber but it just wouldn't extract a high brass shell.  Low brass shells work fine.


----------



## wareagle700 (Sep 22, 2016)

I just ceaned my BPS after having it "stick" a couple of times in the field. I took it down completely and scrubbed everything with oil and a nylon brush. I took some 0000 steel wool and polished the chamber as well. There were spots that wouldn't come out with oil and cloth, the steel wool really shined it up, looks new again.

Check your chamber again for any spots. Put a dab of thick oil or grease on the locking lug and recess and work the action. If that doesn't fix it report back.


----------

